# Please Help my poor girl cockatiel feet



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Just this week when she can’t barely walk. She is always standing with One leg 😞 is this bumblefoot?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like bumblefoot, yes. Do both her feet look like this or just this one? For how long has it looked like this?

Here is an article about bumblefoot, why it occurs, and things you can do to prevent it from happening in the future.

Unfortunately this problem doesn't get better on its own, it gets progressively worse, so I strongly advise getting her checked out by an avian vet ASAP.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Vickitiel said:


> It looks like bumblefoot, yes. Do both her feet look like this or just this one? For how long has it looked like this?
> 
> Here is an article about bumblefoot, why it occurs, and things you can do to prevent it from happening in the future.
> 
> Unfortunately this problem doesn't get better on its own, it gets progressively worse, so I strongly advise getting her checked out by an avian vet ASAP.


Yes only 1 foot like that and she is standing with the other one foot everytime she perches. Is the purple in her foot a bruise or is it caused by bumblefoot? Only this week she is like that and its sad since on September 28th it will be her 4th birthday with us 😞 do i need to seperate her from my other healthy cockatiel? Is bumblefoot transferrable to my other cockatiel? I think she will be scared if left alone in the cage.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You don't need to separate her if your other 'tiel doesn't have it (unless it has been caused by poor nutrition or an infection, which it states in the article), instead you need to get her to a vet, and if you didn't, please read the article I linked in my post. This looks serious and requires immediate treatment. Quoted from the linked article: *"If left untreated, the infection will eventually eat into the bone and travel to other parts of the body. This is a painful condition that can potentially be life threatening."* Please take her to an avian vet and keep us updated on her.


----------



## haihuat (Aug 22, 2014)

Vickitiel said:


> You don't need to separate her if your other 'tiel doesn't have it (unless it has been caused by poor nutrition or an infection, which it states in the article), instead you need to get her to a vet, and if you didn't, please read the article I linked in my post. This looks serious and requires immediate treatment. Quoted from the linked article: *"If left untreated, the infection will eventually eat into the bone and travel to other parts of the body. This is a painful condition that can potentially be life threatening."* Please take her to an avian vet and keep us updated on her.


I have brought her to the vet and it’s confirmed by the vet that it’s indeed bumblefoot so the vet let all the puss out and put ointment and a bandage and gave me oral medicine for her to drink for 7-10 days and now my cockatiel has only one foot to walk and she is sleeping under the cage since she can’t perch for 3 days she will be like that hope the wound would heal by that time. She has a hard time sleeping on her first night since she don’t like sleeping on the ground she is using her wings to move around and startled my other cockatiel by midnight really hoping she can sleep well in her state for the next 2 days before I put the bandage off. Currently she does not want to eat I think she is angry with me since I left her alone in one cage since the vet adviced to separate her for her wound to heal.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's great, I hope she heals up nicely, poor girl. Keep her warm and maybe partly cover her cage to keep her calm. If she is having trouble eating and drinking from food dishes, put her food on a plate or dish on the bottom of her cage. She may find millet spray and leafy green vegetables easier to eat, too.

Put all her perches lower down in her cage. Do you have a flat plank perch that you could put in her cage for her to sleep on? A perch like this one or similar. It might be easier for her to sleep on that instead of a regular perch.


----------

